# Photos of Our New Observation Hive



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice. -james


----------



## ctgolfer (May 4, 2011)

Very Nice! My wife and I have been talking about getting one of them, let me know if the propolis on the glass is an issue. Congrats!


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

ctgolfer said:


> Very Nice! My wife and I have been talking about getting one of them, let me know if the propolis on the glass is an issue. Congrats!


I'll be watching for that. Bee space and ventilation. Did as much homework as I could before buying one and will now see if it pays off.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Very nice, I want one.


----------



## Roadstar (Nov 1, 2010)

That is SOOO cool! I think I may have found another woodworking project for the upcoming winter. (Boy, won't the wife be surprised on Christmas Morning!)


----------



## dannyidp (Jun 10, 2010)

That's sweeet, I have been thinking about building one myself but if the price is right I would just buy one. who did you get this one from? thanks.....


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

dannyidp said:


> That's sweeet, I have been thinking about building one myself but if the price is right I would just buy one. who did you get this one from? thanks.....


Bonterra Bees. The link on the right side of forums. Got it a while back. They have a discount section that is the way to go.


----------

